# args[0]



## netrobot (20. Dezember 2005)

args[0] ist eigentlich der erste parameter, aber wie kann ich den Programnamen selber ausschreiben?


----------



## MasterHimself (20. Dezember 2005)

Naja, wozu solltest du den brauchen? args[0] bezeichnet das erste Element eines String Arrays, der den Program als Parameter übergeben wird. Den Programmnamen kann man eventuell mit einer Reflection auf die Klasse mit der main Methode erhalten, da die Klasse ebeneso wie die Datei heißen muss. Also einfach mit System.out.println(this.getClass()); oder so.

<edit> merke gerade das ich nicht zuende gedacht habe, da ja getClass() nur auf ein Object funktioniert und ein this im statichen Kontext leicht sinnlos ist. aber über den Klassennamen sollte es auf jeden Fall gehen.


----------



## netrobot (20. Dezember 2005)

d.h. Es gibt keinen direkten Weg, nur über Class name


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 Weshalb rufst du dann nicht einfach SomeMainClass.class.getName() auf?

 Gruss Tom


----------

